# Replacement bearings for Bosch 1617EVS



## mickelsen (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a Bosch 1617EVS router that I use as the spindle on my CNC mill. I need to replace a bearing and I figure that I might as well replace them both while I'm at it. Since low run-out is extremely important for a CNC router, I want to replace the bearings with the highest quality replacements I can. I'm no expert on bearings, but I hear this might involve ceramic bearings (whatever they are). Since I can't specify these things on my own, could someone please recommend some replacements (including part numbers) for me?
Thanks for your help,
Mark


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Mark

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mark, there is no need to vary from the factory bearings. Bosch has been involved in CNC routing for many years in the optical industry. The Bosch 1617 family of routers are industrial quality and will perform well as long as you blow out any accumulated dust with compresed air. I suggest you stick with factory parts.


----------



## rricha04 (Mar 16, 2014)

mickelsen said:


> I have a Bosch 1617EVS router that I use as the spindle on my CNC mill. I need to replace a bearing and I figure that I might as well replace them both while I'm at it. Since low run-out is extremely important for a CNC router, I want to replace the bearings with the highest quality replacements I can. I'm no expert on bearings, but I hear this might involve ceramic bearings (whatever they are). Since I can't specify these things on my own, could someone please recommend some replacements (including part numbers) for me?
> Thanks for your help,
> Mark


I use these Collets in my 1617 Routers. They come with different runout specs. I use the best they make as I use tapered ball nose bits daily. Choose your poison here: Collets, Nuts and Toolholders


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @rricha04 

The last post to yours was in April 2011, so you may or may not receive a reply. Enjoy the forum.


----------

